# Cody Update



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 14, 2011)

The last time that I posted Cody had been accepted to St Jude for treatment, since they had done everything they could here locally at Children's. After testing and many consultations, Cody went through three weeks of experimental treatments and the Doctors wanted at least a 20% reduction in the size of the tumor. This round of treatments did not work and the cancer actually grew. They actually sent him home before finishing the round. 

He did go back for another round, this one was a new combination of drugs. After three weeks of treatment, it seemed to be working. He would come home for three weeks and take the orally chemo combination for three weeks and then go back for follow Ct scans and lab and consultation before taking a IV combination while in Memphis. 

While I was out of town for a wedding this past weekend, Cody was admitted for Fever and very low blood pressure. His bottom number, each day that I have visited him upon getting back in town, has been around 40. It bottomed out last night and got down to 20. They have been giving him medication to bring it up to where it is currently at. The doctors are not giving much hope. We continue to pray for a miracle, but most of all for the Lord's will. When Cody returned after the last round in Memphis, he had lost close to 50 lbs, the tumor is pressing on his ribs, back and esophagus so he doesn't want to eat. He is in an unreal amount of pain. 
Please remember Cody, his parents...Mike and Penny and his two sisters in your prayers. His younger sister is taking it real hard.

Our church is taking it hard too but being strong for the family. 

Thank you for your prayers,
Dan


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 14, 2011)

I am soo sorry to hear this, Dan.  I was sure hoping that your message was going to be good news.  I am all familiar with the low blood pressure thing dealing with my dad who had the same issues.  I will keep Cody and his family in my prayers.

I imagine you too are taking this hard.  Please know that I am here for you.  Give me a call if you just want to chat sometime.

Please keep us informed as possible.


----------



## wjbowling (Sep 14, 2011)

Dan,

As you said in your message, it is in God's capable hands.  I will be praying for complete healing and peace for the family.

Wes


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 14, 2011)

For the new folks who have not been around long enough to know Cody, here are some links worth reading.  Cody is a young man in Dan's youth group and we as a group, came together and raised around $10,000 for his family last year.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/sea...oplog_searchinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=cody


----------



## redbulldog (Sep 14, 2011)

Praying for ALL involvd with Cody.
We know the healer!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Dan:
I will simply pray for God's will to be done and for God to grant peace, tranquility, and comfort to Cody, his immediate and extended family.

Everyone here is pulling for Cody and knows that he is in God's good care. What ever 
God's decision may be, we know that God has a plan for all of us.

While I have never personally met Cody, his family, or you. You have all made a difference in our lives. I continue to hope that God has another miracle for Cody!


----------



## el_d (Sep 14, 2011)

Are prayers are with Cody and Family and friends.


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 14, 2011)

I have not been around long enough to know what all is going on with this young man.  I can and will pray for him his family and his youth group.   

Phil


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 14, 2011)

He and his family will remain in my prayers.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 14, 2011)

Dan,
I too was hoping to hear good news about Cody's treatments.  So sorry to hear the news.  Cody & his family will be in my thoughts and prayers.  

Thanks for the update.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got word that they will be moving Cody out of ICU to a regular room and taking him off of the blood pressure meds, so that more people can see him. 

After Cody got back a couple of weeks ago and the treatments seemed to be working more than the previous ones, we were more optomistic. 

It has been tough for me, especially since I have been doing ministry in hospitals for a long time now and you think to yourself, I should be stronger than this. Chaplaincy is never easy when you are dealing with someone loved one. It is somewhat easier when there is not as much of an emotional connection. When I came to this church, Cody was 5 years old and he is now 14. So for the most past I have watched him grow up. 

Keep praying....

Thanks again my dear IAP family,
Dan


----------



## TomW (Sep 14, 2011)

And Dan, thank you for being there for Cody and his Family.

Tom


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 14, 2011)

thoughts and prayers for comfort for all involved...


----------



## Haynie (Sep 14, 2011)

It is easy to talk about God's plans and all that about adults but hard to stomach when it comes to children.

Sending thoughts and prayers his way.


----------



## kenspens (Sep 14, 2011)

praying for cody and his family i have witnessed the lord do many miracles so i am holding him up in prayer
god bless
ken


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 14, 2011)

One of the good things is that the last round of chemo is one of the first ones that worked for this kind of cancer, so hopefully it will provide a treatment option for future kids and adults that have this particular cancer.

Cody's body was just too traumatized and exhausted by the time that they found a combination of chemo that had a positive effect. 

Even though it is bleek, I'm still holding out for a miracle but most of all, God's perfect will for Cody.


----------



## G1Pens (Sep 14, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Dan:
> I will simply pray for God's will to be done and for God to grant peace, tranquility, and comfort to Cody, his immediate and extended family.
> 
> Everyone here is pulling for Cody and knows that he is in God's good care. What ever
> ...


 
AMEN !!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the updates, Dan. We're praying for all.


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 14, 2011)

All of our prayers and hopes are for Cody. It is a tragedy that diseases are wasted on the youth. They deserve so much more of life. He has suffered too much pain and suffering. He is totallly in God's hands now - May HE see fit to find a way to ease the suffering in Cody and his family. 
Dan, bless you for the work you do, not only for Cody but with all those who require hospitalization. You have definitely been a blessing.
May we all keep our hearts with all those involved.
Gordon


----------



## Super Dave (Sep 14, 2011)

Dan, our thoughts and prayers are with Cody and his family. Cody and his family are blessed to have you in their lives. Im sure you bring them great comfort during this difficult time.

Dave


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 14, 2011)

wow, I am truly in tears, sorry, but this is such a sore spot for me since cancer has taken soo many people I've known, either family or friends. Fam, thank you for the update, I will pray for cody and his family, and for you, I'm sure this can't be any easier on you. If there is absolutely anything that I could do to help, please me/all of us, know. And please keep us updated

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Hubert H (Sep 14, 2011)

Dan,  Praying for you and all that you are ministering to.  This past Monday was the funeral of my closest friend.  It was cancer also.


----------



## snyiper (Sep 15, 2011)

Dan prayers for all his friends and family. Thank you for being there and a comfort for him as well as all the other lives you touch. Tell Cody he is a very tough young man and to keep fighting!!!


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 15, 2011)

Will be praying for Cody and the family Dan.  As you said it's in the Lord's hands.


----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 15, 2011)

Dan, thanks for the update, I think about Cody and his situation often, and will always pray for the best for him. I've lived through some truly fantastic successes, but also suffered through several heartbreaking losses in situations very similar to his, so I will also pray for your strength to help them deal with whatever comes there way!


----------



## leslie hines (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Cody's treatment is not going good. Will pray for him and his family.


----------



## David Keller (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll hope and pray for the miracle as you said, but most of all, I'll pray for peace for Cody, his family and friends, and his youth minister!


----------



## jaeger (Sep 15, 2011)

Cody and his family are in my prayers. Where there is life, there is hope. 

 Dan, you are their Rock. You are an important part of there lives and you have been for a long time. They especially look to you for strength and guidance now. It is by no accident that you have been given this role. Hang in there and be strong for Cody and his family.
May God Bless all in Codys life.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 16, 2011)

Dan,
Thank you for the update.  I know from personal experience of working with children with cancer the difficult road that lies ahead for Cody and his family.  Thank you for your strength and love that you have shown us and given to Cody and his family.  I hope that Cody can be managed so that he is pain free and comfortable.  May he, his family, you, and your congregation find peace and comfort in each other's embrace and love.


----------



## tt1106 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am praying also Dan.  Praying for Cody, peace that surpasses understanding, the family, comfort and strength for the church family.  I am thankful that this young man came to know the Lord.  Just last week, one of my brothers in Christ read a letter from his 17 year old son who died of Leukemia 2 days before Christmas 4 years ago.  The final sentence read something like, "I have Peace dad, I have come to know God and I trust his perfect will in my life even if it means the end of it.  My prayer is not for myself but that you may have that same kind of trust and the peace that comes with it."  
I pray that Cody knows this same Peace.  Blessings brother Dan.  Thank you for giving us the opportunity to pray for this situation.  The prayers of the righteous avail much, and my prayer is that someone else will come to faith through this. 
God bless and Godspeed.

Todd


----------



## jscola (Sep 16, 2011)

MYprayers are with Cody & family


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers going out for Cody, his family and you, Dan. I lost a wife to cancer, but cannot imagine losing a child. Look to Christ Jesus, the perfecter and finisher of our faith.


----------

